

BeagleBone Black released, 1GHz Cortex-A8, 512 ram, $45 - Fuzzwah
http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBone%20Black

======
xabi
Very similar to $49 Cubieboard: <http://cubieboard.org/>

\- 1G ARM cortex-A8 processor, NEON, VFPv3, 256KB L2 cache

\- Mali400, OpenGL ES GPU

\- 512M/1GB DDR3 @480MHz

\- HDMI 1080p Output

\- 10/100M Ethernet

\- 4Gb Nand Flash

\- 2 USB Host, 1 micro SD slot, 1 SATA, 1 ir

\- 96 extend pin including I2C, SPI, RGB/LVDS, CSI/TS, FM-IN, ADC, CVBS, VGA,
SPDIF-OUT, R-TP..

~~~
Fuzzwah
Thanks for the info, the SATA in this makes me very interested.

------
astrodust
This seems considerably more potent than the Raspberry Pi, especially with the
real-time co-processors and proper analog in/out support.

